# Strain hunter



## tryguy2011 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am in search of a new smoke. I have been growing northern lights, and getting tired of it. THG what do you like? Hamster have you found anything better than your larry og? I just got la confidential cheese, burmese kush, rocklock, and aurora indica.


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> I am in search of a new smoke. I have been growing northern lights, and getting tired of it. THG what do you like? Hamster have you found anything better than your larry og? I just got la confidential cheese, burmese kush, rocklock, and aurora indica.



Better then Larry OG? No....but I hve had other strains that were very solid smokes. Some that come to mind are:

*LA Confidential from DNA Genetics*. Great taste and a solid high..energetic but not too energetic. You cld easily chill out or be social after smoking it.

*SnakeBite from LSC*.  Very good smoke....hands down the best smelling bud in my jars. Smells like pineapple candy. She can finish in as early as 7 weeks...I like her at 8. High is middle of the road to a bit uppy for me. Good daytime smoke for sure.

*Kandy Kush from ?*. Was a freebie from Attitude. Fem bean forget who was the breeder...maybe Dinafem. Didn't expect much but got real good smoke off her. Pheno I had was quite Sat leaning...long airy buds but they caked up good with trichs and resin.  The buds looked like a hairball a cat coughed up but they smoked awesome. Taste was great and the high was soaring.

Hope that helps.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 8, 2011)

I was looking through some of the seed banks and saw the LA Confidential.  That looks like a good one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2011)

Satori is one of my favorites and I have a Satori Dynamite cross that I just love.  I am going to be trying some more of Mandala's strains.


----------



## tryguy2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hammie do you grow all strains in a 1 gal. pot?


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> Hammie do you grow all strains in a 1 gal. pot?




Yes.....I use one gallon regular pots and one gallon smart pots. Hve done a Cpl grows start to finish in half gallon pots but it too much of a PITA to water twice a day in flowering.


----------



## Parcero (Aug 10, 2011)

May I chime in?

How about a good headhigh, not stoned at all, energetic and so on? Mild to medium?

Thanks

Parcero


----------



## Locked (Aug 10, 2011)

Parcero said:
			
		

> May I chime in?
> 
> How about a good headhigh, not stoned at all, energetic and so on? Mild to medium?
> 
> ...



Look into Satori.....I hear it is a great up energetic Sat type high.


----------



## Parcero (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2011)

Up highs? Train wreck, Jack herer if grown for that and Satori. Columbian gold is also one that can be very up unless you take it lots of amber.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 10, 2011)

Alot of strains harvested slightly early can provide a nice UP high,

 the prob is you usually need to grow them out once first to figure out the timing.


----------



## Parcero (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks again both


----------



## Mutt (Aug 11, 2011)

Durban Poison flower time like an indica, high like a sativa. All African.


----------



## Locked (Aug 11, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Durban Poison flower time like an indica, high like a sativa. All African.



:yeahthat:  

That was the other one I cldnt think of.....thanks Mutt.


----------

